# My new plants and substate..



## vinniemabuna (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I have a bad camera but you get the idea, the plants are from Chris on here, thanks..


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

what substrate are you using


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi vinniemabuna,

Welcome to APC! Nice guppies, Moscow Red or a strain of golden guppies?


----------



## vinniemabuna (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi guys, the substrate is flourite black sand, better wash it good if you buy it ! LOL.. The guppies are from aqua-bid full red albinos, really nice, my other guppies are black moscows, I sold the parents but have some fry, they get great looking also, very hearty, thanks


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Neat setup! Those guppies bring a nice contrast to the tank.


----------

